# any advice for setting up...



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

radrzfan

Joined: 06 Jun 2004

Posts: 2

Location: North Carolina

Posted: Sat Jun 19, 2004 1:02 am Post subject: any advice for setting up...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

trying to plan 10gal. aquarium set-up for future use. welcome any suggestions. From lighting to possible plant additiions, etc. Don't want to totally depend on " trial and error " with mantis lives at stake. Prefer economical solutions, but will take in consideration any advice. Thanks in advance.

Back to top

Guest

Posted: Wed Aug 04, 2004 2:52 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You would want to ah um hatch the egg cases in a ten gal. feed the nymphs fruit flies until their 3rd molt then seperate the likkle monsters.

the tank set up should be simple. I just use some twigs for them to climb on, its all the same to them, also you dont want a whole lot of plants in ther or they will die from not being able to find the fruit flies and will eat each other . room temp. is fine no heating is needed, although you should check info for specie to specie. And as for substrate nothing is more economical than, drum roll please, paper towels! Great things about paper towels:1 hold moisture

2 disposible

3 easy cleaning just throw it away-see #2

4 their economical

5 their cheap-see #4

Just push the paper towel dow on the bottom wet it with mister/sprayer

untilits flat on bottom.

Only set back is that the critters might crawl under the towel so make sure its flat on the bottom.

Oh, and your welcom,in advance.

I hope that covers it all, any more questions, ask, this is a forum after all!


----------

